# Help! Is she a full chi for insurance purposes



## Orlaghxox (May 23, 2020)

Hi all, I adopted my little girl, she is 8 months. she is very very tiny.
is she a full chi?
Thank you
I would love to hear any of your insights?


----------



## LisaC (Jul 28, 2009)

She's beautiful


----------



## Romanemma (Feb 12, 2017)

Adorable- and definitely full longcoat chi!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

If you aren't sure, you may want to list her as mixed for the reduced cost in some cases. She is totally adorable and looks all chi to me.


----------



## Stellar (Apr 28, 2021)

She appears to be all chi! Just wait until those "puppy uglies" are over and she'll be a stunner!


----------

